# Get "Spooked Down South"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast

BOOKED UP THRU 1/28, FEBRUARY DATES ARE IN "TAKE DOWN" MODE
FEB THRU APRIL - FREE LODGING ON WADE FISHING TRIPS - BOOK DATES BY 1/31*

*Fishing & Waterfowl Report*

Coming up right on the two week mark until the end of the 2017/18 Texas Duck Season. The fun doesn't end there though with plenty of Extended Snow Goose "unlimited" hunts ahead through the end of February. These hunts offer unplugged shotguns, extended mags, and unlimited harvest on Snow Geese using e-callers. Combine that with awesome Night Vision Hog & Varmint hunts for a well rounded venue. Check out our *Photo Gallery*

*Wade fishing Artificial's* - We're already in primetime for these trips but heavy work loads with waterfowl hunts haven't quite got us walking the dog just yet. We're offering free lodging for wade fishing groups for trip dates in February thru March. Grab the calendar and get yours scheduled by Jan 31st. 4,400 folks follow us on *Instagram* How about you?

Airboat Fishing - We've been on super low water of late and that will all change toward the later part of this month. That big push of water will be "the spark" that lights the flame on absolutely amazing trips for Redfish and slot Black Drum in the back country mangrove lakes of Matagorda Island. We'll be running 5 boats deep bringing you the most amazing ride on our Air Ranger airboats and absolutely amazing fishing. It's a look at fishing on the Texas Coast you just won't see any other way. Get your trip scheduled today! 8,000 folks *LIKE* our Facebook Page, are you one of them?

This will mark another solid year in Texas Waterfowl history! We've got to thank the folks from all over the State and Nation that have made us the top waterfowl hunting destination on the Texas Gulf Coast!

*CASTAWAY LODGE APP* - Get the power of our top Seadrift (Texas mid-coast) lodge destination at your fingertips. It's packed with rewards, special pricing, logistics, fingertip contact, and a host of powerful tools at your fingertips. Coming soon to The Google & Apple Play Store. Android & IOS compatible.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com*

*"A Legacy Enterprise thrives on organic home grown growth and it comes with time; the cultivation of raw talent; lots of dirty fingernails; bloody knuckles; and, ring around the collar! *

*SPECIAL PRICING AND PRIMETIMES*

*Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

*Primetimes - Advance Booking*

*Airboat Redfishing Trips - February to April Primetimes*

Take a look at fishing like you've never seen before with these high octane adventures in the back reaches of our marshes and environs. Hop aboard our custom Air Ranger Airboats and let the fun begin! These trips are in high demand, consider booking well in advance. Call 1-888-618-4868 for scheduling.

*Spring Wade Fishing Special *

*Free Lodging - Trophy Quest or Load The Boat Special* - We're offering free lodging for wade fishermen on trips booked between now and January 31st good for trips in the months of February, March, and April. So get out your calendar and come experience wadefishing artificial Lures with the best guides on the water in search of Trophy Trout & Redfish on the bays and Back Lakes environs of San Antonio Bay.

This stretch of the coast fishes on hard wind and weather during the Spring like no other and that makes for explosive encounters with feeding catalyst driven schools of solid fish. Experience personalized instruction and techniques, tips and tactics for any location. Relax at the lodge and enjoy some of the best dining and relaxation available on the Gulf Coast. Come join us at huge savings! Mention Promo Code *TROPHY2COOL*!

*February Special* - Button up for big savings, drift boat or wade fishing for Trophy Class Fish. Go big or go home! Get your dates on the books by January 31st and save big time $$. Click *HERE* for details. Call us to make a reservation at [888-618-4868] or inquire *HERE*.

*Flounder Gigging Trips - Off Peak Heading to Warm Up*

We've been gigging some solid fish off and on since the season re-opened. The neat thing about the cooler Winter months is water clarity making fish much easier to spot. These trips are a neat add-on to any schedule.

*Advance Booking/Great Combination Venues*

*Alligator Season* - September 10th to the 30th join us for hunting Wild Texas Alligators on the mid-coast. Two time winner of Gatorfest in Anahuac, join the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State as we celbrate our heritage harvesting big Texas Size Lizards! A to Z services including post harvest packages for leather goods; Trophy Skinning and taxidermy; Hornback Skins; Green and Euro Skulls; finished meat and all the trimmings! Read More About It HERE

*Grain Season Hog = Safari Style High Rack Night Vision & Thermal* - Hit a nerve did we? Oh yes, join us in mid-August for Hitari Style high rack hog patrol as we drive local farms and ranches taking advantage of the harvest as hogs bee line for the fields. This is a shoot and move approach designed for maximum effect. Outside of grain season, we've always got a full compliment of blinds over baited locations for Night Vision and Thermal hunts. We also offer varmint hunting for Cats & Dogs, ha, that's Coyotes & Bobcats.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics.


----------

